# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  mishandelde kleine teen

## dewitw

Hallo iedereen,

Sinds een jaar of twee ben ik hakken gaan dragen. Niet per definitie enorm hoge hakken, maar in ieder geval geen platte schoen meer. Na een tijdje begon ik te merken dat mijn voet en met name mijn kleine teen onder deze drastische loop en wandelverandering te leiden kwamen. Ik denk zelf niet dat het komt doordat de schoen te klein is maar misschien wel doordat mijn voet te breed is. Ondertussen heb ik begrepen dat ik die schoenen niet meer moet dragen maar dat lost het probleem met mijn kleine teen niet op. Er is echter een soort blaarachtige knobbel opgekomen die niet meer of minder wordt. Mijn vraag aan jullie is dus of iemand misschien hetzelfde probleem heeft of heeft gehad en er een oplossing voor heeft kunnen vinden (en die wilt delen). Alvast heel erg bedankt. 

Groet

----------

